# Faux Stucco with Color Wash Plus arches



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some before and after pics of walls that I am doing a faux stucco finish. I used Faux Effects products to get the stucco and Faux Like a Pro Glaze for my finish. An on going process as the home had lots of smoke residue (from cigs and fireplace) that I needed to do an oil base primer prior to painting the ceilings. With lots of TSP the walls are now ready to accept the texture coat. I have added pics of arches that I added for interest and to hide the BAD ceiling vent without restricting air movement. I am just really glad these people live across the street from me and provide liquid stablizers for the work preformed. :wink:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I messed up and put the after pics first, BUMMER, I will know better next time.

Mickey
www.picturetrail.com/mickey51


----------

